# Puff Group Pipe - They're Heeeere!!!



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Picked up all the pipes yesterday at the Post Office in this box.










Opened the box, all the pipes were huddled together in the center, wrapped around with news-paper.










Here is all of them laid out on my table. Pretty site for sure.










The basic black stem.










Black stem with ferrule.









Black stem with ferrule & aluminum.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

They're beautiful! Congrats guys!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice lineup, I'm sure we're all looking forward to getting ours


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey!! Whats up with that funny looking hat in the pic??

JK


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow! Those look sweet!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Color me jealous! Wish I'd gotten the pipe bug and joined puff in time to get my name on one of those puppies!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Part two of this post is in regards to some blemishes that are on the pipes. I spoke to Johs last night about this and told him that although I myself was okay with the inconsistencies, I was not sure how the rest of you would respond. His response to me was that # 1 - He knew he would have this problem with this particular light stain. Blasting and such a light stain was bound to have this issue. # 2 - He already went through 70 pieces of briar to get these 27 pipes. He could have gone through more and made sure that he sent us out 27 'perfect' pipes, however that would have meant that people would have waited another 3-4 months to get the pipes. The high rate of issues with blasting this briar makes it difficult to get 27 good ones. He would have likely had to go through 130+ pieces of briar to get perfection in 27.

Most important right now is that these light stain pipes will darken and naturally stain with age and this aging / natural use process will cover up and hide these flaws on the outside of the pipe. The visual flaws have absolutely nothing to do with the way the pipe will smoke. In a while, the flaws will be hidden, covered up and or mostly not standing out as much as they are in now.

Anyone have a light stain pipe that is old and has darkened with age? Please post a pic to show us what it has turned into.

Thats the scoop.

I am glad he decided to send these pipes, rather than have us wait another 4 months to get 27 perfect ones. It looks like we picked the hardest finish to deal with for a carver and Johs being the trooper he is, did not complain even once during the course of the entire job.

If anyone still has issues or concerns with regards to their pipe, then you still have the full freedom to complain and request a new pipe. You have that right. Shoot me an email after you get your pipe and advise of your plan to send it back for a new one. You may have to wait a bit but Johs will definitely deliver.

Pics to show you the flaws.













































































































90% of the flaws shown above are on ferrule & aluminum pipes. The first two images are of the same pipe and it's a black stem only option and I will take that pipe for myself.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> Hey!! Whats up with that funny looking hat in the pic??
> JK


It's a hat that usually makes you do this.

:new_all_coholic::martini: uke::new_all_coholic::martini: uke::new_all_coholic::martini:

It's pretty much a roller coaster cycle.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have no problem with the small imperfections, I'll just say the pipe has a unique character all its own.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Great, can't wait!

David, any interesting cartoons in the Danish newspaper? eep:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I spent some time at the post office yesterday planning out how I would send the pipes out to all of you. The lady and I worked through some options and I settled on the small flat rate box that they offer. The box will bulge a bit but she said it should be fine. So I got 30 of those suckers as well as a nice big roll of USPS Priority Mail tape and will go to work shortly.










I wanted to give each pipe a bit of extra protection so I went to Orchard Supply Hardware to get some bibblewrap  sp! and although they had some, it was super expensive and way too large. Those humongoloid bIbbles which would be too big. So I went to OfficeMax and got this roll for $14 which is 60 ft x 1 ft giving each pipe potentially 2ft of bIbble wrap coverage. I will find the right balance between protection and keeping box look normal ability so no worries there.










***

Alright. Update done for my brothers!

I have work to do and a job interview later this evening so let me get that done and then get back to dealing with this.

Cheers!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

DarHin said:


> Great, can't wait!
> 
> David, any interesting cartoons in the Danish newspaper? eep:


They were censored by customs. :dunno::dunno:

8)


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Those look fantastic!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats, guys!

All things considered, that was actually pretty quick. Nice work on getting this all done, David.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

dj1340 said:


> I have no problem with the small imperfections, I'll just say the pipe has a unique character all its own.


:tpd:

It is a hand made item. The light stain will darken with time. I think they look great.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

No problems with blemishes here.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

I am sooo glad I got in on this group purchase. I agree with the previous comments about the imperfections. I am actually amazed that Johs didn't come back to us and request some additional remuneration due to the higher fail rate on the blocks of briar. This experience has been top notch all the way around. Kudos to all involved!!!

Now, anyone up for a Puffer commissioned pipe tobacco?? :mrgreen:

Ed


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I ordered one with the ferrule and aluminum. As far as I am concerned what you show in the pictures equals character to me. As long as the pipe is fundamentally sound and smokable send me as much character as you can. I am just damn happy to be getting one.

...and thanks for all the work you put into this group buy.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Those pipes look really sweet. Congrats on the group buy..


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

ShamWow said:


> I am actually amazed that Johs didn't come back to us and request some additional remuneration due to the higher fail rate on the blocks of briar.


For the silent but at the same time very loud puffers who have issue with the flaws, please remember that Johs said that he will gladly replace your pipe if you dont like it.

I also want to add a few tid-bits to maybe add some clarity here. I am realizing this for the first time so pardon me for the late realization. The reason why he sent us these in the first place, was because I started asking him to get them to us because a good number of us, including me frankly, were asking about where our pipes were. None of us understood that Johs was dealing with a difficult job and trying to get us the best possible result. I can only assume that if we did not lose patience and he took his time to get us 27 near perfect pipes, we would have gotten them, however that would have been 4 months from now.

There are a few things going on here where I think some people may not have been happy either way.

I also think that all of us made a small mistake in selecting a light stained pipe. Everybody right now, go look at smokingpipes.com or any pipe retailer and find us more than 5 light stained and blasted pipes on any of their sites with all of their massive inventories. I think people will have trouble to do this because this finish is hard to achieve due to the high visibility of the briar surface. It seems like we made a mistake in selecting this finish. This easily understandable mistake has nothing to do with Johs and more to do with us.

It seems clear though that there is a reason why most blasted pipes are stained in Darker Colors and there is a reason why people Rusticate the exterior. On future Puff pipes we need to take what we have learned from this experience and apply it to the future. 
Rustication
Darker Stains
Etc....are likely the more intelligent way to go when pleasing so many diverse people.

To the comment up top, Johs is so awesome that he is still going to honor any Puff members request to get their pipe changed. I will make it a bit easier and allow you guys to contact Johs directly so you dont have to deal with me and you can privately ask him to change your pipe out. He will gladly do it for you so no worries. He would have gladly waited to get us 27 perfect pipes and gone through 130+ pipes to do it, but it would have taken a while and it seemed like a lot of us were not willing to wait that long. So accept that part and also feel free to send him your pipe back for replacement. Just dont hound him to send it back to you right away.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

David M said:


> To the comment up top, Johs is so awesome that he is still going to honor any Puff members request to get their pipe changed. He will gladly do it for you so no worries.


I think that this is an awesome customer service attitude and I for one will remember it when I consider future pipe purchases.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll preface this by saying that I'm not at all peeved, and I understand a certain inevitability with the odd sandpit or blemish dot. But if he really had to go through so many blocks, and still came out with some of those more elongated flaws - does he have a low-quality briar source? The worst of the flaws you photographed for us is on par with a thoroughly pitted Sav natural that I bought new for $30. I'm not bitching, and I can't; mine's covered (thanks again, fellas). Smoking ability is key.

In regards to the finish, for what it's worth, Johs has had a good number of lightly finished blasts on smokingpipes in the last couple months, with no sign or mention of flaws -- but to be fair, I imagine that if he encountered a flaw in a block that he wasn't trying to carve a pre-ordered shape, he could change the design on the fly to work around it.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Myself, I am not worried about cosmetic flaws. Briar is WOOD. Wood is a natural substance subject to the forces of nature around it, which can impart imperfections and blemishes. This is what gives wood character and soul. If all wood came out as uniform as a Corian counter top, how interesting would that be? I think it also says something about the man who is willing to go to the lengths he did in crafting these pipes, and is willing to take them back if someone is unhappy with theirs. As mentioned above, this will go into consideration when I purchase new pipes in the future.

On that note, many thanks to all who helped make this happen! And yes, I would love it if we had a custom made forum baccy! LOL


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice pipe's.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

The pipes look great! Those are small flaws and I have no issue with them, as long as the pipe smokes well. I think I'm most excited to see how the pipe color changes over time. 

My knock around Sav natural looks great to me now that I've had it a year and smoked countless bowls out of it. Too bad its full of fills. LOL


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

:shocked: Wow, all those pipes lined up in front of me would make my head asplode! 

How much was it to get in that? Maybe I'll enter the next time.  

Great customer service.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolutely don't care about the blemishes....that way I can tell which one is mine if we ever herf together!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That must have been awesome having them all laid out like that, David! Cool photo.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Imperfections in alot of other wood-made items such as furniture and tables are often considered beautiful, and an addition to the piece, why would it be different for a pipe? It gives it a natural look. Personally I think the pipes would look odd without them. The light finish lends to a natural look, and natural without imperfections is unnatural.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

How many puffers does it take to package up 27 pipes into 27 mail boxes???



There they are boys. About to be shipped out to all of you. I expect most of you to start receiving them on Monday or Tuesday of next week, perhaps a few lucky ones will get them tomorrow. Post 'em when you get 'em. Someone start coordinating the Worldwide Simultaneous Mass Group Puff on our new Johs PUFF 2010 Pipes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mine is sitting on top. THANK YOU ALL ONCE AGAIN FOR THAT VERY GENEROUS, VERY THOUGHTFUL GIFT. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

Not sure why but only the ferrule & aluminum pipes had flaws in them. If you receive such a pipe and you would like it changed, please feel more than free to email Johs directly and get his address and send him your current pipe back and he will make you a new one. He will gladly do it for you so have no qualms about sending it back to him. No issues at all.

My black stem pipe was the only non ferrule & aluminum pipe with a some pits in it. Other than that, everyone who has a ferrule only or black stem only pipe, yours should be good.

Each pipe has at least 2 layers of bIbble wrap around it and it is in a nice cardboard box so they should be very well protected.
I had to use a good helping of tape on each box since they bulged quite a bit. I hope the post office wont give me problems because of that.
Will update you all on final costs spent a little later okay.

No favoritism will be applied. I only know what type of pipe is in each box, I no longer know which box has what pipe in it.

You will have them soon.
:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Excellent work on this David. Kudos to you sir!

I am in agreement with the others. I think the slight flaws add character to the pipe and I wouldn't think of sending it back.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

In all honesty, we can hardly expect that many pipes to be flawless, the kind of briar that would truly be "flawless" is what's in $400 and up pipes, not 85$ pipes. I'm sure they will smoke great and be enjoyed by all for years to come, regardless of minor imperfections. Great job David, and I can't wait to get this thing a smokin.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed I get mine tomorrow. It only has to travel about 20miles hahaha


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice looking pipes. are you able to reveal the source. i am interested in maybe purchasing a few. thanks for any help.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

kRaZe15 said:


> nice looking pipes. are you able to reveal the source. i am interested in maybe purchasing a few. thanks for any help.


Hehe, I'm going to take one guess that you didn't read the thread. 

He mentions the pipe maker like a dozen times.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

kRaZe15 said:


> nice looking pipes. are you able to reveal the source. i am interested in maybe purchasing a few. thanks for any help.


Johs made these as a group buy pipe and the deadline ended months ago. Sorry, man. Next time!


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Got mine today , Thanks !
Great Pipe breaking it in on some Frog Morton right now !


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

bfox said:


> Got mine today , Thanks !
> Great Pipe breaking it in on some Frog Morton right now !


I am amazed that it got to you so quick.
Your the furthest from me and you get it right away.
USPS is a good machine.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

*Yep touchdown......*

We are waiting to do a PUFF session all at the same time....yes? no?

I feel like gollum...pawing,holding,guarding....my precious pipe.

Thanks again to all involved in making this happen....it's an honor.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Got mine! I'd like to wait...if some members can't hold out, well, all the power to em! I hardly have time to smoke right now anyways so holding out won't be a problem.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

hope mine will touchdown tomorrow...what I get for living in the sticks!

What day we gonna light up?


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I had mine shipped to my PO box. That means I can't get my hands on it til Friday!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

How about lighting them up Friday night, if everyone is served?


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm getting over a cold, so Ill have no issue holding out till Friday.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Oops !
Didn't know I was supposed to wait .:doh:
Was thinking about you all when I was Smoking !
That count ?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

bfox said:


> Oops !
> Didn't know I was supposed to wait .:doh:
> Was thinking about you all when I was Smoking !
> That count ?


There's always one...LOL!:fish:

If I had mine in hand I don't know how long I could wait either...

I think I can hold out til Friday! :roll:


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Requiem said:


> How about lighting them up Friday night, if everyone is served?


Sounds like a plan. Friday night we can even do something via the website using the chat feature or possible Skype. We can run a virtual Pipe Herf in the chat room where people can drop in as they are available.

Need to get me some Carter Hall to break it in. Mine arrived safe and sound yesterday. Couple of very minor spots on it, But they are only visible when you look closely at it.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Friday is good for me. Is it possible to do large group skype? I feel like the lag would be insane. Otherwise, chat on here would be cool. I'll bring my laptop outside (hopefully the weather is nice).


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Friday is an OK day for me....I am working till 8pm west coast time...
but yeah....sounds cool. Friday night.
can't wait to puff my first bowl....
I feel like I got so lucky w/ my pipe also...barley a flaw. 
Lucky me I guess.
more photos to come.

alex


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I will be working till midnight, so I won't be able to participate in the online chat. I might have to just light up on Friday before work. 

I feel I got lucky as well with my pipe... only one area has more of a rusticated look to it. I am very pleased with it


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Got it today!

Mine is one with an elongated crack-looking flaw, but otherwise it is fantastic. On the plus side the flaw is on the right, so I'll never see it as I hold my pipe in my right hand. Honestly, to my eye, the filler always looks worse than any flaws. I may end up digging it out, like I've successfully done on another pipe.

The blasting is first rate. I don't regret the light finish one bit, as I'm seeing way more detail on this blast than on the darker-finished Stanwell Golden Danishes - which is telling as Stanwell did the blasting here too.

This pipe is damn big, too. The bowl bigger than a Sav EX I have, and the relatively skinny shank makes the bowl look even larger. I still haven't settled on what to smoke is this beaut.


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

Got mine. It's my first non-cob pipe. Sorry guys after 4 + months of waiting this bad boy is getting lit up tonight.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

got mine today too!!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Woohoo! It's here!

And it is gorgeous! I wish I had a camera that would take a picture of it.

I was worried I might regret not getting the aluminum ring, but I love it just the way it is. Nary a flaw, and a beautiful job on the blast.

Many thanks to Johs and all who helped make this happen!:bowdown:


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine arrived today as well... 

Looks like only two minor pits on mine. I agree bowl is much larger than I had anticipated and the saddle bit is not as 'saddley' as I had feared...never really liked saddle bits. But this one is very nice.

Not gonna be an English or Balkan pipe...I'm thinking Burley.

Ed


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I am so happy that everyone is getting their Puff Pipe.
P-U-F-F ** P-I-P-E.
You guys read that?? We get to say that now. Thats what it is.
I know, I know, obvious and all but still, say it...Its 'Our Puff Pipe!'
Very cool.

Just a quick shout that I am so AWOL these days because I am knee deep (HAH! Knee doesn't even begin to describe it, more like 3' above my head) in job acquisition mode and I feel like I am on steroids trying to get it. Anyhoo, wish me luck and hopefully I get a breather soon.

Friday then for the Mass Puff Joint right?!? I will be there.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Arrived yesterday. Awestruck by how much better it looks in person. Like rippled caramel in color and enough texture to feel worthy of the fairly large dose of tobacco that it will contain. Wonderful work and a hearty thans to those who worked so hard to make this happen.

Congrats again, in no way did you disappoint ! :yo:


:first:


:clap2::beerchug::clap2:


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Picked up my pipe this afternoon. As others have said, it is quite large. It's beautifully made, looks great and feels comfortable in my hand. I'm not much of a clencher but would have no problem doing so owing to the relatively light weight and the shape of the bit. I'm very satisfied indeed! Everyone should be proud of the final product. Thanks to David, Ryan and DQ for all of their hard work.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine came yesterday. Thanks to all involved in the effort.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

No sign of mine yet, but thats to be expected when something comes to Canada from the States. Hopefully today so I can participate in the International Puff Group Smoke.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Adrenalize said:


> No sign of mine yet, but thats to be expected when something comes to Canada from the States. Hopefully today so I can participate in the International Puff Group Smoke.


Haven't gotten mine yet either, maybe Ohio is part of the mail system in Canada.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I just saddled up and sent Ryan the remaining funds.
Basic breakdown was as follows. There were some taxes involved which I didn't list but I frankly dont have time to do the detailed accounting.
I am okay with it.

Ryan (all of you guys) sent me $302. The remaining in our account.

Mailing Costs
$5.65 each mailer times 24 such mailers = $141.25
$7.85 for one mailer = $7.85
$11.95 for one mailer = $11.95 (Canada)
$15 for bubblewrap = $15
$4.50 for packing tape = $4.50
Total = $180.55

Sending Ryan back $121.45

Ryan will take care of remaining disbursement.

***

I have no idea when the Canadian package is expected to arrive.
I had to fill out a Canada customs form and they would not let me do a Delivery Confirmation with that package so I have no way to track it, I think. I have a receipt. Let's hope it gets there.

As for each and every other mailer, I did use Delivery Confirmation on each one. I have all of them and can provide the DC if it becomes needed. Otherwise, I will pass on posting that info if I dont need to. If we need to though, I will fish it out so ask if we need to see it.

I am sure each and every US destination will arrive by the latest on Monday May 3rd. Absolute latest. If not, then I think we have an issue.

Should we wait for all the pipes to arrive for Mass Smoke? It would seem fair. Whats another 2-5 days after we have waited so long already right??

Thanks again to all who participated and made this thing a reality.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm fine with waiting, no big rush here to smoke it, as you said we've been waiting this long. 

I think it would be kind of cool with the remaining funds to put it toward a future group buy, perhaps maybe a "Puff" pipe tamper or pipe rest? Any thoughts?


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm hoping the Canada package gets here too! Thanks very much Dave for still being able to send it to me. 

I'm not sure how long it will take for my pipe to arrive, but if you guys want to go ahead and start without me thats ok. I won't be upset!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I'm fine with waiting, no big rush here to smoke it, as you said we've been waiting this long.
> 
> I think it would be kind of cool with the remaining funds to put it toward a future group buy, perhaps maybe a "Puff" pipe tamper or pipe rest? Any thoughts?


I think this is a great idea. There are some additional problems in refunding too that I didn't think of like refunding those that chipped in in differing amounts to some other member's pipes...

It would be really cool if we could find something to do with the funds. Maybe some sort of group buy?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> It would be really cool if we could find something to do with the funds.
> 
> 
> > How about donating it to Smelvis's campaign to send cigars, (and maybe even pipe tobacco), to the troops? I know he donates a lot of time, effort and a good chunk of his own funds to the cause.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> rlaliberty said:
> 
> 
> > It would be really cool if we could find something to do with the funds.
> ...


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

DarHin said:


> Pugsley said:
> 
> 
> > rlaliberty said:
> ...


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm down with donating it to Smelvis, count my vote in for that.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I am down for that as well. How about I create a poll asking everyone?


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

> I am down for that as well


ME TOO !

Bill


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I think I'm going to smoke my pipe today, for the first time. Sorry for not waiting some more time, but it is there in the rack screaming my name.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Hey guys, I think I'm going to smoke my pipe today, for the first time. Sorry for not waiting some more time, but it is there in the rack screaming my name.


LOL....Gustavo, I was wondering how long you could hold out! Seriously, it's OK with me, you have exhibited major will power to date.

Ed


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Requiem said:


> Hey guys, I think I'm going to smoke my pipe today, for the first time. Sorry for not waiting some more time, but it is there in the rack screaming my name.


I am w/ you Gustavo....5-5-10 puff pipe time to light....

although just got my new M.grandi in the mail today so maybe break that in first....:smile:


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

The Canadian shipment has finally arrived! Gustavo you go right ahead and light up, the rest of you too! So glad it came.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Adrenalize said:


> The Canadian shipment has finally arrived! Gustavo you go right ahead and light up, the rest of you too! So glad it came.


Glad you have it, mate. Light on!
I just finished the first smoke. Nice free draw, absolutely dry, pretty cool for the first smoke, to the bottom, and looks like it's going to cake up fast.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

After much deliberation, this pipe will be dedicated to English w/ cigar leaf blends. No regrets there; it smokes like a champ - though woody as hell. I'm sure it'll break in quickly.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so west coast [email protected] 5:55 5/5/2010 
I will be smoking my PUFF 2010 Johs pipe....
thanks again all for making this happen and making this Pipe so meaningful....
A sweet smoke to all....


Alex

(pdx)


----------

